# interesting technique for making decorations



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/1yWmqbltB-c


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's really cool!!! 
Looks easy, but I'm guessing it's not. 
Wonder what species it it is?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Dominick said:


> That's really cool!!!
> Looks easy, but I'm guessing it's not.
> Wonder what species it it is?


Yeah, I'll bet this guy has done this before :smile: several times ! :smile:

Got to be a soft wood but without any significant difference between the densities between earlywood/latewood. For example, you would NEVER get this to work with Douglas fir. Maybe basswood?

And that must be one scary-sharp skew chisel.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful , absolutely beautiful 

Nice to see an artist doing something with the curlys that we sweep into the corner.

I wonder if it is Linden (lime-wood)


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, like Phinds said, scary sharp chisels!
Linden is the Latin name for Basswood.

Acer


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually , it is not .

Linden originally meant 'made from lime-wood' as in 'wooden'. By the late 16th century, 'linden' was also a noun , maybe from German 'lind' , referring to it's easy workability .

It goes something like this , 
Tilia is the Latin genus _http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilia_ name _, _
Linden is used in many Germanic languages ,
Limewood for many English speaking countries, 
Basswood is a local north America name .

And it has no connection to citrus trees :no:


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Duh, thanks for correcting me. My dendrology professors would be ashamed of me.  I was thinking Tilia and wrote Linden.
You're right, here we call Tilia Americana, Basswood.

Acer


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

He's working in Linden. His tools are no more than what carvers call "carving sharp."

The various species are all members of the genus Tilia.
American Linden/Basswood is _T. americana._ Even in this one, there are great differences in carving quality between southern and northern examples.
The Little-Leaf Linden is native to Europe = _T. cordata_.
Native to SE Europe and Asia is White Linden = _T. tomentosa_.

The common "lime" in the UK is possibly a hybrid of _T. tomentosa_ X _T. europaea_.
_T. platyphyllos_ is native to the UK but rare in the wild in these times.
I read that there are all sorts of hybrids so the determination is fit only for those who really care!


----------

